# New GTO brings out the jerks



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

What is it about the new GTO and the ability to bring out the idiot behavior of other drivers? For example: Was taking my wife out for dinner and a new Saturn with the obligatory fart can muffler pulls up behind us and proceeds to whip into the left lane (Nascar move?) and pass us with muffler blazing. I get this all the time. Usually a younger driver with a "tuner" car. All show and no go. Or the new Mustangs. What a hoot. Maybe I can get a grant from the government to study this behavior.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I will paticipate in the study. Same thing happens to me every day.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Its called the "Top Dog" behavior. Ever played King of the Hill? The GTO is now known for its power. that makes it the King. Everyone wants a piece of the King...... Yeh, I know, it is a stupid power game.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Napoleon syndrome, or possible HP envy.
Can't rule out the dual chrome exhaust tips may have upset him:lol:


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I realized last night that I contribute to that behavior sometimes...

I was coming to a yield sign and turning right, so I slowed down but not slow enough for my A4 to drop it into 1st (I thought). There was some traffic a little ways down the road, so when I started going again I decided to give it have about half throttle so I could actually get some speed out of the 2nd gear start... but apparently I was indeed in 1st. I took off like you would expect, and blew by this Neon SRT4 in the left lane (one of the newer ones, so maybe it was just an "SRT4"?). 

Anyway, I went by him and he thought I wanted to play, so he downshifted and started going for it. When I saw he wanted some I let up and gave him a chance to show me his stuff, which incidentally was a little disappointing, he was apparently bone stock.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Yesterday I had an 04ish RSXs do a fly by on me. I couldn't let that happen so I let him have 4-5 car lengths on me then gunned and passed him easily.


----------



## chevylover (Jan 3, 2005)

That's when you get back in front of them at a light, light up the tires and throw a nice layer of rubber on their hood. OH sorry Mr. front wheel drive, you can't do that can ya!!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I did get lucky I had to use the next exit since I flew by the one I needed and I was getting off but unbeknownst to me there was a pair of cops on the off ramp with their radar guns out and I passed them doing a cool 85 up the off ramp got back on the freeway going back to the off ramp I needed but nobody followed me. I almost **** a brick when I saw them sitting with their radar guns aimed at me.


----------



## redmangto (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, I've only had my GTO for a couple of days, and already i've had an abnormal amount of people trying to race me. The one that takes the cake so far..... HAHA.... was this 90 model 4 door honda civic, im not one to rag on other cars, but he made an effort to fly up next to me at the stop light.... I wasn't thinking he was going to race so i just started out normal, well, next thing I know I hear a little (front wheel) peel out... and I think "This guy is trying to race me :confused " so I give her a little more gas (maybe half throttle) and still beat him off the line and take him by a car length.... I am not proud of it, but I thought it was funny so i'm going to post it. 

When I got down to normal speeds he again trys to race me and I blow him away..... (again, I'm not bragging, I just thought it was funny)


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Balew said:


> What is it about the new GTO and the ability to bring out the idiot behavior of other drivers? For example: Was taking my wife out for dinner and a new Saturn with the obligatory fart can muffler pulls up behind us and proceeds to whip into the left lane (Nascar move?) and pass us with muffler blazing. I get this all the time. Usually a younger driver with a "tuner" car. All show and no go. Or the new Mustangs. What a hoot. Maybe I can get a grant from the government to study this behavior.


My biggest laughs come with Mustangs. They all want a dual. I have to admit, I don't mind burning a little more 93 octane on them and funny, out of all the races including Saleens, I haven't got my doors blown yet. My favorite kick is that 75+ stomp, before I can shift into 5th, well you guys know the rest....:lol: :lol: :lol: :cool :cool :cool :seeya:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I had the same thing happen to me, and i've had my '06 8 months and drivers never cease to amaze me. Tonight, going to work on the interstate for example, I had this prior body style Impala, with like 22" rims and chrome everywhere run beside me and almost push me outta my lane at already 10-15 over the speedl limit (i run 80-85) sue me. This dude totally maxed his motor out at 110 mph and passed me (his governor wouldn't let him do anymore). So I'm running alongside this 2 year old (I'm gussing) imapala, and it was not the new style with the 303 hp little v8, this was old school supercharged V6, probably 240 horse or so. Anyways, I proceced to blow his doors clean off the driver's side part of the body. Then about 2 miles later after I slow back dwon, he's back up on my bumper screwing with me, and luckyly my exit comes up and I don't have to deal with the basterd any more . Why do GM guys have to do us like that? I can understand if it's a mustang, a newer mustang, or even one of the new chargers or magnums. I ran against a pontiac "crow" a few weeks ago across the bay and I beat him for the running we did. I'm slightly modded and he must've been stock plus the M6 and maybe a poor driver, cuz I pulled up againts him in my '06 A4 goat and ran away from him. Didn't blow his doors off, he was right there, but beat I him and felt good about it. Damn pretty car I had to beat though, the same one they had eat the Porshe on the TV commercial, back in the day. You know, right before they quit making firebirds, lol.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> prior body style Impala, with like 22" rims and chrome everywhere run beside me and almost push me outta my lane


*Did the chevy have a bobble head doggie on the rear dash with it's head going up and down? Hyraulics to the front end? Tijuana Brass horn? If so it could be a classic case of one of our friendly Illegal Mexican's doing a _________ run.*


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

redmangto said:


> Yea, I've only had my GTO for a couple of days, and already i've had an abnormal amount of people trying to race me. The one that takes the cake so far..... HAHA.... was this 90 model 4 door honda civic, im not one to rag on other cars, but he made an effort to fly up next to me at the stop light.... I wasn't thinking he was going to race so i just started out normal, well, next thing I know I hear a little (front wheel) peel out... and I think "This guy is trying to race me :confused " so I give her a little more gas (maybe half throttle) and still beat him off the line and take him by a car length.... I am not proud of it, but I thought it was funny so i'm going to post it.
> 
> When I got down to normal speeds he again trys to race me and I blow him away..... (again, I'm not bragging, I just thought it was funny)


Shoot man put that in the "Racing and Kill" section. :rofl: 

We need a "Sad Kills" section


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

Had another episode tonite. New RAV4 with WKDFAST  as a plate. I'm thinking you got to be kidding. He took off from the light and was probably doing 60 before I slowly closed the gap (I saw a cop on the corner and made sure he didn't turn to follow) and pulled up next to him and floored it. I was in 4th and pulled away from him. I normally don't do that but WKDFAST, come on. A RAV4 ? :confused I had to brake hard to make the left into my street and I'm betting that he thinks he whipped my arse. PINKS anyone?


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

I have my 04 GTO for about 2 weeks now, at least I'm not going crazy. Ever since I had this car I've had more races then I've ever had in a 2 week period.
My most memorable race was against a '04 or '05 BMW 540. I was on the NJ turnpike at about 12am mining my business and this guy pulls up beside me. I'm doing about 75-80 at the time. He floors it and pulls off. I gave him about 3 car lengths and then I floored it. I blew by him doing about 120 -130, before I knew it again he was just a little dot in my rear view mirror. I said to myself this car is an animal


----------



## Icarus (Jan 26, 2007)

It is strange. I beat an '07 Mustang and didn't even know I was "racing". It was on a 6 lane highway/major road (has stoplights) last week and I was just driving like I always do - like a bat out of hell. He followed me into the 7-11 parking lot and started talking to me about how he almost had me. I was like "huh?" I had an '06 Charger before my '06 GTO and I don't miss that car at ALL!!!


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Quoted from WKDFAST on the RAV 4 forum:


> ...as I stared the GTO down at the light, it went green and I dropped the hammer. The superior traction I had made all the difference, I smoked him all the way to 60 mph, right in front of the cops! The police saw how fast I was going and didn't even try to give chase. Boy that chrome exhaust tip mod really works! And get this, after the race is mine, the GTO putters by and doesn't even look over....


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redmangto (Feb 8, 2007)

242379 said:


> Quoted from WKDFAST on the RAV 4 forum:
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


HAHA I could see that happening.... I don't think I would even argue with the guy... it wouldn't be worth it. Why do people try to make their cars sound bigger and faster than it really is.... when I had my Tiburon GT I wouldn't dare go onto the forum and say I beat.... oh say.... a GTO I would be flamed by the Tiburon owners themselves and be branded a lier. :lol:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

redmangto said:


> HAHA I could see that happening.... I don't think I would even argue with the guy... it wouldn't be worth it. Why do people try to make their cars sound bigger and faster than it really is.... when I had my Tiburon GT I wouldn't dare go onto the forum and say I beat.... oh say.... a GTO I would be flamed by the Tiburon owners themselves and be branded a lier. :lol:


You can make a Tiburon beat a GTO through the 1/8 mile if you turbocharge it and add a 100-shot of nitrous.

But it won't beat the GTO thru the 1/4, as there will be bits of Hyundai engine all over the track starting at about the 900-foot mark.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I actually had a tiburon mess around with me on the highway..I was thinking now way you have to be kidding me! I obviously dusted him obviously..

I guess some ppl just don't know much about cars


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5HY_lSTy7g

I was browsing through youtube and saw this monster. Anyone heard of this "mod"? or type ? Possible dealer "edition" overhaul on this thing. sounds nice and seems to run that stretch of road real quick.


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

Damn, you guys are making me jealous!

I have only had 1 person try to race me in the 14 months I've owned my 06. It was a couple of gals in a new CLK-series Mercedes. There was too much traffic around, so I didn't even mess around. I'm sure that they thought they whipped my butt.

Anyway, I wish that I had more action!


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I had an ECHO pull up next to me, man, it was really scarey:willy:


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> I had an ECHO pull up next to me, man, it was really scarey:willy:
> I had an ECHO pull up next to me, man, it was really scarey:willy:


:rofl:


Echo...get it


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Yellow '04 GTO and I've still yet to get any kids or anyone at all really try to race me - stop light, from a roll, anything. Well, take that back, ONCE... in the RAIN, some guy in an Acura - it was a while ago, I don't remember if it was a TSX or TL...


----------



## palmettosunshine (Feb 6, 2007)

Happens all the time in Myrtle Beach. Sitting at a light, minding my own, kid in a 10 yr old honda, with a fart can starts revving at me. Pleeeze. Have schooled a few mustangs, bmw's and mercedes. Funniest one was an elderly couple in a Volvo station wagon. Wife looks over, elbows husband, they both look, he starts surging ahead and then dropping back. I give the "shrug shoulders" look to the wife, she gives me the thumbs up and points ahead. So, I drop to third and nail it. Half a mile later, they catch up and are clapping and laughing. I finally realize all they wanted was to see it haul *ss. They were probably reliving their glory days in their 60's goat. Made my day


----------



## BrandonS (Feb 19, 2007)

I've had mine for a week. Of course I wanted to see what it can do, so two nights ago I went out and fished around for someone and found nothing. The next day I went to run errands and pulled up behind a 350z and beside it was a Honda Civic with a loud muffler. Neither of them floored it and just let me go on my merry way. Haven't gotten a chance yet. 

Well closest thing was a was going normal and this pizza delivery guy in a small SUV like a CRV or something (can't remember) was accelerating at the same speed as me and I needed in the far left lane. I proceeded to put the pedal to the metal it to get in front of him and because it's just fun. He proceeded to pass me when I got to the light, beep, and flick me off.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

Balew said:


> Saturn with the obligatory fart can muffler pulls up behind us and proceeds to whip into the left lane (Nascar move?) and pass us with muffler blazing.


Solution: drive faster.

Seriously....
Wise up guys, anyone in a GTO who accepts a challenge from a Hyundai or Civic has been _owned_, whether he wins or not.
They are beneath you!

...and you must maintain your coolness at all costs!

slo


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't understand it. No body messes with me, not Corvettes, not Mustangs. :confused I guess they just know better. :lol:


----------



## PwrGTOGuy (Feb 7, 2007)

Ditto... I get some strange looks, but that is about it...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

slowride said:


> Solution: drive faster.
> 
> Seriously....
> Wise up guys, anyone in a GTO who accepts a challenge from a Hyundai or Civic has been _owned_, whether he wins or not.
> ...


Are you kidding. I show anyone what they are missing if they atempt to race me. I didn't buy this car to get me to where I need to go.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Gulf coast Alabama here. I get challenged all the time. The thing about people who challenge you, they are either complete idiots and enjoy getting their doors blown off, or they are heavily modded and enjoy picking fights with nice stock sports cars, trying to make them look bad.

I've just got a K&N CAI and the Diablo Tune, so not heavily modded by any means. I've had my '06 A4 eight months, and in those 8 months I've had a Ford F150 Lightning blow my doors off on the interstate (I've been told by people on here he modified a pully or something to give him mega horsepower, who knows.) I've been challenged and beaten by a Honda ricer of some sort with a Garrett T3 turbo, it was damn close, but he was the faster car. I had a pre-retro body style Ford Mustang Mach 1 try to flex his muscle, had my girlfriend with me so couldn't get freaky, he launched and I got in the lane behind him and was glued to his bumper for about a half mile, after he realized he wasn't faster then me he slowed down to 70 and I slowly passed him up, I'm pretty sure he saw me smiling, he he he. Just recently I had a mid-90's body style Impalla SS with like 46" spinner rims try and test me, I'm still laughing over that one... 

Bottom line, when they come calling, I always choose to flex LS2 muscle (girlfriend permitting) but I haven't always won...that's what makes it fun, never know how it's gonna end.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I havent had anyone step up really, then again its been cold. The closest was a 04 mustang with some deep exhaust but we were cars behind each other. Other then that I can't wait till it gets warm so I can see who actually is brave enough. I guess the way I think if its a rice burner then they actually probably don't know much about cars. I know that knowing a car has more power and quicker you probably don't want to race it but thats just me and I guess some ppl just don't know much about cars expect putting some exhaust on and thinking its fast all of sudden.


----------



## gtokid (Feb 21, 2007)

*same thing in mass.*

I just got my 06 gto about a week or so ago and the ricers are coming out of the woodwork. Its good to hear that its not just me. But i have to say that my favorite thing about this car is the second gear. It pulls just as hard as first. The 40+ pull is incredible. This is probably the only car I've found that could give my streetbike a little run. :willy:
I love this car!!!


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

Today, I had a Nissan Altima 3.5 SL wanting a piece of the Goat! I really didn't want to, as we say in my neck of the woods "BUST his Ass!" The guy was really eager. So we went at it and I "Bust his Ass!" Him and all his 250 horsepower ricer didn't have a chance:rofl: 
I'm going to change my license plate to "STOP PLAYIN"


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

coolhandgoat said:


> I realized last night that I contribute to that behavior sometimes...
> 
> I was coming to a yield sign and turning right, so I slowed down but not slow enough for my A4 to drop it into 1st (I thought). There was some traffic a little ways down the road, so when I started going again I decided to give it have about half throttle so I could actually get some speed out of the 2nd gear start... but apparently I was indeed in 1st. I took off like you would expect, and blew by this Neon SRT4 in the left lane (one of the newer ones, so maybe it was just an "SRT4"?).
> 
> Anyway, I went by him and he thought I wanted to play, so he downshifted and started going for it. When I saw he wanted some I let up and gave him a chance to show me his stuff, which incidentally was a little disappointing, he was apparently bone stock.


 
It still a neon most people just drop it anyway


----------



## londo (Aug 12, 2007)

EDawg said:


> Today, I had a Nissan Altima 3.5 SL wanting a piece of the Goat! I really didn't want to, as we say in my neck of the woods "BUST his Ass!" The guy was really eager. So we went at it and I "Bust his Ass!" Him and all his 250 horsepower ricer didn't have a chance:rofl:
> I'm going to change my license plate to "STOP PLAYIN"


E Dawg your hilarious

"Stop playin" I was freakin dyin hahhaha:rofl: an i hope i have you guy's problems when i get my goat.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> Are you kidding. I show anyone what they are missing if they atempt to race me. I didn't buy this car to get me to where I need to go.


I couldn't agree more... except once, while making a left from a left turn lane and having a Civic blowing his horn and revving next to me at the red light. I put the passenger side window down and told the dude if he wanted to see how fast my goat was, he'd have to get something with real horsepower and not a couple squirrels running on a treadmill clawing at his nut sack...

Last week while MMOB a 90's vintage Z-28 rolled up on me (I had spied him in the rear view and could see he was running about 10 mph faster than I was and know the SP set up a radar trap along that stretch of road almost every day at that time I had no interest in running him) so I kept it in 6th at 50 mph... as he passes me on the right he busted it all out so I could hear his SLP loud mouths... passing me at 10 over is one thing, inciting the Viking in me is another... dropped down to 3rd, 4k rpm and dumped the clutch in one smooth motion. He never saw it coming as I quickly ran him down and boxed him in behind a slower car in the right lane as I shifted into 4th, rolled into the right lane around that slow car and passed a car that I was bearing down on in the left lane... then returned to the left as the right lane ended.... forcing him to be 2 slow cars back in the now single lane of traffic and glad good karma was along for the ride because the SP were having donuts someplace else that day.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Each time you take on a car on the public road, you're risking alot, even if it's a safe opportunity, you've always got the outside risk of being observed by the law, and how stupid is it to get a racing ticket, AND a speeding ticket, because you had to react to some a$$wipe's taunts and you weren't man-enough, confident enough, to let the little worm go on by with his pathetic loser life...

So I pick and choose carefully who I mix it up with... Racing cars that are obviously "not even in the hunt" is a waste of gas, time, and makes you just as much of a foolish goober as the numbnutz challenging you... In fact, it's worse for the guy in the real performance car, because you're allowing some 2-digit-IQ bozo to influence and manipulate you... I mean, c'mon, WHO'S IN CHARGE??

If I get next to a car that wants to play, and he's at least driving something that I know either by make/model, or by ear, has a bit of game, I'll at least give him a gear or two... It doesn't take much more than a couple gears to start pulling away and send the message that "Unless you have a nitrous button to push, you're not going to reverse this trend of my taillamps getting smaller....".. Then you tap the brakes, in most cases you've not even broken the speed limit, and you've got another win to "notch" on your gun stock.

But the ONLY time I really cut loose and go is when I see something that I know will be dead-close, or I might be the underdog... And then, only if it's a safe road, no traffic, no intersections or private drives... Those meeting are few and far between, I rarely have a car capable of low-13's or better next to me.

I bought my 400hp GTO for me to enjoy, not to pose... I don't need to prove anything to anybody, and if somebody's "missing out" on having a fast car, that's their problem isn't it? I don't need to risk my driving record to educate the uneducatable... Guys who constantly challenge races typically NEVER LEARN, just like guys who steal and guys who lie usually never learn to fly straight. 

So they wave the stick, and you go fetch it, like a trained dog?? I think not. I race when the competition looks interesting, and the driver looks sober, and the road ahead looks clear... It's rare. Most of my fun is driving by myself, without any cars around me.

Yes, a modded Lightning is like a modded Terminator Cobra, ALOT of horsepower... I miss my Lightning!!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Balew said:


> What is it about the new GTO and the ability to bring out the idiot behavior of other drivers? For example: Was taking my wife out for dinner and a new Saturn with the obligatory fart can muffler pulls up behind us and proceeds to whip into the left lane (Nascar move?) and pass us with muffler blazing. I get this all the time. Usually a younger driver with a "tuner" car. All show and no go. Or the new Mustangs. What a hoot. Maybe I can get a grant from the government to study this behavior.


Same thing happens to me everytime I take my GTO out for a ride. I don't street race but if this **** continues, I will have to shut someone up. P,S get their license plate number of the car that pull the **** on you and call the cops and file a complaint. I did and it lead to the arrest of 2 different drivers in 2007


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Nobody ever tries to play with me:confused


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

not just the new ones get picked on. I have handled a few 350Zs quite nicely. And of course the ricers. Crotch rockets can't get enough of my friennd's procharged '05 goat. That gets fun real quick.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Nobody ever tries to play with me:confused


lol, its not wise to mess with a dude that carry's a gun and a badge....


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> lol, its not wise to mess with a dude that carry's a gun and a badge....


NO badge. but I carry a gun. with a permit


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> lol, its not wise to mess with a dude that carry's a gun and a badge....


That's funny!!!:lol:


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Nobody messes with me in my goat. It's funny really. I pulled up to a newer style mustang GT and he immediately put his turn signal on and turned. When I'm in my Grand Prix though I get challenged all the time. I must note that my Grand Prix is a low to mid 13 second car, which usually turns a few heads .


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Chrisco said:


> Nobody messes with me in my goat. It's funny really. I pulled up to a newer style mustang GT and he immediately put his turn signal on and turned. When I'm in my Grand Prix though I get challenged all the time. I must not that my Grand Prix is a low to mid 13 second car, which usually turns a few heads .


he probally heard the sound of your goat and said all shoot, let me turn now.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> he probally heard the sound of your goat and said all shoot, let me turn now.


LOL, either that or he had to go clean the crap that just ruined his seat.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> NO badge. but I carry a gun. with a permit


A gun only makes you dangerous.... a badge, makes you serious!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> A gun only makes you dangerous.... a badge, makes you serious!



I dont carry mine, only when Im working. When I am not working, I try to stay away from everything that has to do with it. Its just something I happened to get into. I always wanted to be a police officer since I was a kid. It is cool and all, but one has to draw a line and try to live a normal life like everyone else. There is nothing worse than being somewhere with relatives or friends and your introduced as the "cop". Now, all of my family and little friends I have know to introduce me just by my name. If I could choose to do anything else in life it would be in this order: Football player, Nascar Driver, or Chip Foose!!:lol:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

04stangkiller said:


> YouTube - Pontiac GTO RA6
> 
> I was browsing through youtube and saw this monster. Anyone heard of this "mod"? or type ? Possible dealer "edition" overhaul on this thing. sounds nice and seems to run that stretch of road real quick.


Nothing special about that car at all


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> A gun only makes you dangerous.... a badge, makes you serious!


DANGEROUS, now way. I have had my permit for over 36 years and go to the range all the time, Plus with 23 years of military duty under my belt. I know when and how to use it. Outside of military duty, I never had to remove from my holster even once


----------

